
C++'s shared_ptr: the (not always) atomic reference counted smart pointer - snfernandez
http://snf.github.io/2019/02/13/shared-ptr-optimization/
======
snfernandez
Previous discussions on reddit: C++:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/aq6v21/shared_ptrt_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/aq6v21/shared_ptrt_the_not_always_atomic_reference/)
Rust:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/aq6vdt/shared_ptrt_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/aq6vdt/shared_ptrt_the_not_always_atomic_reference/)

